# URGENT - African Pygmy Hedgehog Birth Advice



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

One of my female APH's had her first litter of 2 last night. She ate one of them. The other one she has not eaten but she is not caring for. She moved it into the nest, but now has made a second nest and is not sleeping with the baby this morning. I don't know if it's alive as I dare not go in there to disturb it, but I can see it in the nest.

Is there anything I can do? I know that there is a high chance of cannibalism and abandonment in APH's, especially in the first litter but it's very frustrating to see her ignore it, it might be dead - but it also might be starving to death.

Does anyone with any experience with APH's know if she is likely to go back to it if she is sleeping elsewhere this morning? Should I just leave it in there to fate? Do I have any chance of rearing it myself or is that not even worth trying? (Assuming it's even alive!)

If I am going to leave it to her I obviously don't want to go in and touch it to see if it's alive as that will certainly make her abandon or eat it - but if it is unlikely that she will go back to it now that she is ignoring it and sleeping elsewhere, I might as well give hand rearing a go rather than just let it die, i've reared mice, rats, and kittens. The other one I can see the body in the corner, just the top and spines left so I know it's been eaten although I haven't gone in to remove it yet in case that stresses her too - but I can't leave that in there as it will surely start to smell.


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

My experience is with normal hedgehogs. Mums will quite often have the babies in one nest and sleep elsewhere.
I wouldn't disturb the baby in the nest to see if its alive but would use tongs or similar to remove the dead one.

keep her somewhere warm and quiet check regularly to see if she goes to the baby.
These are very difficult to hand rear so don't remove the baby unless you have to.

I used goats milk with added vitimins when I did it but this was around 5 years ago so I expect someone else can give you better advice...good luck
Maddie


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've put some more bedding in there in case she needs to feel secure, I heard the baby squeaking so I know the one that is left is alive now, but she is going no where near it.. I phoned my vet who don't have any of the rearing solution (I have cimicat, they recommended using welpy (sp?) for hedgehogs) in stock, but if I need to I am sure I can phone around the vet and find someone in stock.

If it was born last night, between 8 and midnight, and assuming she hasn't fed it at all - how long could it realistically last before it starves? I want to leave it as long as possible but if she ignores it so long that it's going to die anyway I'll try and rear it.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

hi pm sent.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks, on the advice of the vet and based on a few PMs as she has not fed him yet and is ignoring him, I have removed and will start hand rearing. The vet said it was typical signs of abandonment which is common in hedgehogs, and that the hoglet would die soon if not fed - or would lose the strength to feed.

So i'm going to be up every 2 hours day and night for however long it survives, not getting any hopes up, and I hope that her next litter she is a bit happier with them.

If anyone has experience or hints/tips with hand rearing give me a shout! I'm using "welpi", it ignroed my syringe so I had to get a set of teats but it is drinking from those, it weighs 8g and I'm feeding 0.3ml every 2 hours.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

I hope it works out for you: victory: Let us all know how you get on


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww best of luck with it.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

good luck


----------



## Tessa (Dec 16, 2007)

Aww best of luck  and let us know how you get on.

I would love to have some one day 

Tessa


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

Can i ask what you are feeding the hoglet?


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

Good Luck... hope it goes ok... how many days and nights will you be feeding every 2 hours? Sounds like hard work but will be very rewarding when it survives.


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

I've sent you a pm
please visit my site and either post a topic in the new forum i'm afraid it's still very new but we will be able to help and advise you on hand rearing.


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

Also cannabalism is fairly common in first time hoggie mums.


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

How old is the mum?


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

How is the baby hog getting on: victory:


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

They are so tiny and have such tiny mouths/throats that they either end up drowning in milk or getting bloat, too much air which gets in their systems and kills them.

The out look isn't always good for orphans like this...But all you can do is your best.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,

I'm sorry if I'm wrong here but it 'seems' as if someone is giving advice where there is no experience. Unless a different kind of hog is owned?????

Just a link that you might want to read.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/79759-does-anyone-else-have-pygmy.html

I'm sorry if I'm interefering and the poster probably had Egyptians or something but it 'implies'on the thread that the poster hasnt' got hogs yet????? Although thier website says they breed them.
Why on a thread yesterday does it say:-

" Have you tried these commercially available hedgehog foods like spikes?
It's true that people suggest a great deal of foods to offer and you should not worry too much that yours doesnt like everything.taste varies from hog to hog and it's just a matter of finding out which food stuffs your own accepts as when i get mine i will be finding out which things mine prefers.
Vary the treats you offer all the time and offer only good quality cat biscuits with a good protein content."

I apologise to thehoghut if I'm reading this wrong it just worried me to think someone might be taking advice without experience although I do agree with thier advice in the main.
I've only ever hand reared wild hogs.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Try the hedgehod preservation trust website as it gives advice on handrearing.


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

How is the little one doing...? Update plleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeassssse:whistling2:


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

Firstly let me just say for the presumptous that i do not claim to be anything other than i state.
Secondly i am taking the advise of very well know african pygmy hedgehog breeders and keepers.I do not claim to have a great knowledge of exspirience owning them as yet as my very first one isn't reay to come home yet.But that's not to say i don't have any knowledge.I have a wealth of it and from many sources.And at the end of the day i am trying to help somebody else.And if at the time it seems i at least know something more than the person who created the post i will try to help.And even if i don't i may give an opinion based on what i have learned about them so far.

Yes some news on that little one would be great.


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

And as far as the website goes that's my intention it clearly states it there that this is my first hedgie.And everything else about me.For the time being i advise other people interested in them and pass them onto longterm keepers and breeders to see if they can help with something if i cant.


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

:notworthy::whip:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

any news on the little one hun? hows (s)he getting on?


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

No news i hope is good news for this poor lil baby.
If he pulls through i think oliver for a boy would be great.:lol2:


----------

